# Rock ID



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2016)

I seen similar but not green


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2016)

My  absence of hammer skills


----------



## dtala (Nov 5, 2016)

looks like slag glass from iron making.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 6, 2016)

^^^That was my first thought also.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 6, 2016)

I did find iron near by


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2016)

It does look like it breaks with a conchoidal fracture. It would knap.


----------



## dtala (Nov 6, 2016)

it knaps much like obsidian or glass except that it usually has more internal fractures making it hard to make a larger than 2" point. But it will knap. I find it near my house at the Tannehill Iron Works state park


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2016)

This was some nice stuff.The point sits where I spalled the flake off to make it. ABO knapping.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice


----------

